
Abandoned America - Jaruzel
https://www.abandonedamerica.us/
======
lifeisstillgood
From an European perspective Americans have a much more "if it's broke, leave"
perspective. It may be to do with a expansive Western Mythos ("Go West young
man"), or with extreme poverty forcing a move ala the dustbowl, or simply that
regional differences are low (same language, laws, licensing and currency from
coast to coast)

I am not sure if it is a good thing or not - but a huge amount of the problems
with States not being able to adjust their currency exchange rates have simply
been dealt with by making people in the losing states move to get jobs. (This
is what we in EU expect to see with Greece - exchange rates are a much _nicer_
solution)

I was looking for data for this "propensity to relocate" but cannot find
anything sensible. It does seem different than rural to city transfers.

~~~
kube-system
Americans tend to relocate very often, relatively speaking to the rest of the
world, IIRC.

I think there may be some inherent sample biasing going on. I’m here because
some European dude a few generations ago decided to move halfway around the
world for a chance at a different opportunity, and I’d bet that influenced the
risk tolerance of his kids as well.

~~~
HeWhoLurksLate
You seem to be forgetting that that also generally requires some European gal
to come over, too. That's a lot more risk tolerance!

------
dewyatt
If you enjoy this type of stuff, you may also enjoy some urban exploration
videos:

[https://www.youtube.com/user/TheProperPeople](https://www.youtube.com/user/TheProperPeople)

~~~
dyukqu
Thank you for this. The channel looks beautiful.

~~~
meddlepal
TheProperPeople do a really good job with their videos. Some of the best no
thrills UrbEx.

~~~
throwanem
They're the best of the channels I've seen, but that's not saying much,
because nothing compares to being there. For one thing, and it's not a _small_
thing - you can experience a place without having a content creator constantly
yattering away at you. Granted, not everybody has the ability or the resources
to do any kind of trespassing-as-a-hobby, and it's not as if I myself have the
resources to go to the same places they do, but even just going to the
abandoned factory down the street is - if, again, you can do it - more
worthwhile than their entire channel.

~~~
nickpsecurity
"you can experience a place without having a content creator constantly
yattering away at you"

That all you hear are the activities and ambient environment is one of my
favorite things about Primitive Technology. Also makes them really relaxing. A
nice sleep aid, too.

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAL3JXZSzSm8AlZyD3nQdBA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAL3JXZSzSm8AlZyD3nQdBA)

------
mauvehaus
If you're interested in the industrial sites as I am, you might find it
interesting to know that the New Jersey Zinc in Palmerton, PA once had two
sites: the now demolished West Plant, shown in pictures on the site, and the
remaining East Plant.

The East Plant and the damage it has wrought are famously described in Bill
Bryson's book A Walk in the Woods[0]. It's still standing just north of the
ridge the Appalachian Trail passes by on.

When I thru-hiked in 2010, vegetation was starting to take hold on the ridge
and the slope leading town to the plant, but it was still pretty barren. The
experience following that ridge is unique and unlike anything else on the
entirety of the trail. Even if you walked that stretch without any knowledge
of what had happened, it would be pretty clear that _something_ had.

Bryson, I think rightly, takes a nuanced view of the site. It's easy to
condemn the destruction and deforestation today, but most of us have benefited
from the widespread use of zinc.

I wish I had popped into Palmerton to see the plant from the road instead of
just from the ridge; I hiked through Lehigh Gap without hitting town, and I
kind of regret it.

If you find yourself in the area and are inclined to take a hike to see the
site from above, you should know that the hike up out of Lehigh Gap is both
steep and completely unshaded. As long as you're in the area, it might also be
of interest to know that Centralia isn't far away[1].

[0] And if you were turned off from ever picking it up by seeing the movie, I
don't blame you. I assure you the book is better in every way.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centralia,_Pennsylvania](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centralia,_Pennsylvania)

~~~
mauvehaus
OK, sorry for the reply to myself, but as a former Clevelander, I have to
recommend that anybody in that area pops by the Warner and Swasey Observatory.
It remains a striking building, and is blindingly easy to find/get to in
Cleveland Heights. It's right in a residential area and it's unfenced. You can
walk right up to it.

[https://www.abandonedamerica.us/warner-swasey-
observatory](https://www.abandonedamerica.us/warner-swasey-observatory)

------
phjesusthatguy3
I grew up in Detroit, and detroiturbex.com was the first ruins porn site I
remember looking at. It even has a before-and-after picture[0] of my locker at
the (now demolished) Cass Tech!

[0][http://detroiturbex.com/content/schools/cass/thenandnow/img/...](http://detroiturbex.com/content/schools/cass/thenandnow/img/6.jpg)

~~~
ljf
I loved Detriot Funk too - introduced me to Urban Exploring - which I've never
done enough of! [https://detroitfunk.com/rear-view-
mirror/](https://detroitfunk.com/rear-view-mirror/)

------
standardUser
BBC has a great article on an abandoned central train station in Detroit (that
is not being rehabbed by Ford):

[https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/extra/KnxBMVGAcn/michigan_central...](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/extra/KnxBMVGAcn/michigan_central_detroit)

------
Kurtz79
Very cool.

Some pictures have the same feeling as some post-apocalyptic setting like
Fallout or The Last of Us.

------
noipv4
Didn't realise that Bell Labs was also abandoned, wow!

~~~
tashoecraft
Bell labs was abandoned, but has recently been transformed into bell works:
[https://bell.works/](https://bell.works/). Was there much of last weeks and
it's pretty nice. Source: New parent company is the big tenant there.

------
EamonnMR
Reminds me of Artificial Owl:

[http://www.artificialowl.net/](http://www.artificialowl.net/)

------
julienchastang
Related: Hudson Valley Ruins

[http://www.hudsonvalleyruins.org/](http://www.hudsonvalleyruins.org/)

Sadly, many of these sites are victims of arson.

------
8bitsrule
One of my favorite abandoned sites on early web was "Motel 666".

This one's not too shabby: 'Places That were'.
[http://www.placesthatwere.com/p/places-ive-
been.html](http://www.placesthatwere.com/p/places-ive-been.html)

------
zomg
What an amazing site! It makes me sad seeing the places near where I live
(Taunton Hospital and the abandoned T trolleys)... thanks for posting.

------
gmuslera
I wonder if Startcourt Mall is in their list. And how many seasons we might
get if they include today's abandoned real world buildings as escenarios for
new ones.

~~~
jandrese
Starcourt Mall was built out of a real failing mall. It's entirely possible
that in a few years it will go bankrupt and you'll be able to explore the
building, even if the set dressing isn't there anymore.

